# My new mission - tools4images.net



## xedis (Aug 1, 2005)

I've always had a problem with space to upload my photos. not anymore :blushing: and neither you guys should have. I've developed this for me and you. so use it  Tools4Images.net offers an online storage solution with over 350,000 users and 1,500,000 images uploaded. It allows users without webspace of their own to upload images and files to share with others. These uploads can be linked to from anywhere - forums, chat rooms, message boards, eBay, blogs, and even your own website. We currently offer 2 types of accounts: a free account and a premium account which offers additional features and benefits. Uploads of files in size of up to 5,120kb (5MB) with a total storage size of up to 5GB. Also I'm offering online tools to modify the images such as: making Thumbnails or Image Resizing/Image Rotation. :hail:


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 1, 2005)

Most excellent! Welcome to TPF meantime.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 1, 2005)

umm...is this the right spot for this post?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 1, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> umm...is this the right spot for this post?


Are you suggesting that this person might have joined TPF just to promote their site?
Surely not.


----------



## terri (Aug 1, 2005)

Surely so. 

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------

